
Deepl Translator - Wowfunhappy
https://www.deepl.com/translator
======
Wowfunhappy
I am continually shocked by how good this is! The translations feel as though
they could have been written by human. They aren't well-written, per se, but
miles ahead of what I get from Google Translate!

I could easily see myself reading a book translated this way, or having an
enjoyable conversation with someone who speaks a foreign language.

The languages they support is still somewhat limited, but they appear to have
recently added Chinese and Japanese, which didn't use to be there. Although I
don't think it works _quite_ as well as the latin-based languages like German.

